# Spitfire Studio Strings Professional by Spitfire Audio Review



## Thorsten Meyer (May 15, 2019)

*Spitfire Studio Strings Professional by Spitfire Audio Review*
https://www.strongmocha.com/2019/05/13/spitfire-studio-strings-professional-by-spitfire-audio-review/

*Spitfire Studio Strings Professional by Spitfire Audio Review*
Today we are taking a look in our review at Spitfire Studio Strings Professional by Spitfire Audio. Spitfire Audio is known for their film composer ready orchestral instruments libraries. Direct competition would be the libraries by 8Dio, Cinesamples, and Cinematic Studio Series.

The complete Studio Series suits producers and composers, especially at this aggressive price point. Spitfire Studio Brass Professional, Spitfire Studio Strings Professional, and Spitfire Studio Woodwind Professional are as a combination a complete set, add percussion to have a small orchestra on hand. The three Studio Series libraries are known for their clear and crisp sound.






SPITFIRE STUDIO STINGS PROFESSIONAL m – Celli (12)
*Installation*




Spitfire Studio Strings Core and Professional Download
You use the download and install tool provided by Spitfire and register the downloaded libraries in Native Instruments Native Access using the provided serial. Kontakt or Kontakt Player 5.6.8 or higher is required. During install you need over 422 GB and the library itself does require a bit more than 211 GB.

*Sound*
There are two versions available we are looking at Spitfire Studio Strings Professional. A core version called Spitfire Studio Strings (Core) is also available. You can upgrade for pretty much the delta between the price of both libraries. Speaking of the best time to buy, look out for wish list sale or go for bundled products which the company calls collection. I would recommend going for the professional version, you could start with the core version if it makes business sense to go that route.


*Recording space*
The library Spitfire Studio Strings Professional was recorded in Studio One at Air. Spitfire did push over the last years the fact that their more symphonic libraries are recorded in Lyndhurst Hall. All their Symphonic range have been recorded in Lyndhurst Hall which comes with a rich and big tone. The Spitfire Studio Series (Brass, Strings, and Wood) has been recorded in Studio One at Air which provides a sound that is drier and can be shaped easier plus it is a more focused and detailed sound. You get a so-called dry library as the room has very little reverberance. This library recorded in Studio One is an excellent choice for a composer who is in need to have further control over the resulting aspects of the character and tone. Strings drive home the emotion and are key to composition. With the dry space, you have the control to drive the emotion home.





SPITFIRE STUDIO STINGS PROFESSIONAL and CORE in Kontakt
*Instruments*
In this strings library, you have the choice between a wide range of instruments. The single instruments come with an extended range of articulation (compared to the core version) and what spitfire calls their extended techniques.


1st Violin
2nd Violins
Violas
Cellos
Double Basses
Besides having access to 232 articulations you can leverage seven different microphones and two mixes. You can select any of the five microphone recordings in addition to the three available in the core version on top you get two carefully mixed versions.





SPITFIRE STUDIO STINGS PROFESSIONAL and CORE

Read the Full Review on StrongMocha:
*Spitfire Studio Strings Professional by Spitfire Audio Review*

https://www.strongmocha.com/2019/05/13/spitfire-studio-strings-professional-by-spitfire-audio-review/


----------

